# 'nother noob.



## Bluelover (Aug 30, 2009)

Welcome to the forum!


----------



## Appyt (Oct 14, 2007)

Hello, welcome....


----------



## foreignmusic (Mar 7, 2010)

thank you!


----------



## jazzyrider (Sep 16, 2007)

welcome to the forum  hope you enjoy it here


----------



## kchfuller (Feb 1, 2008)

Welcome from CA!


----------



## HalfPass (Jun 12, 2009)

Hi and welcom to the Horse Forum!!

HP


----------



## foreignmusic (Mar 7, 2010)

Thanks so much! 

I haven't gotten thru everything here yet but so far, i am totally smitten with all the stunning horses you guys have: )


----------



## sheawhittet (Oct 11, 2009)

Welcome!! I respect the fact that you rescue and rehabiliate your horses, so do I!!


----------



## foreignmusic (Mar 7, 2010)

I admit that I have not rescued any directly from a "rescue" facility, more that I take them in BEFORE they get on the rescue bus. I also transport any and all legitimate rescue animals for free.

Rescue, for some, is a good thing. Thank you for YOUR efforts, SheaW.! And thanks, too, for the welcome : )


----------



## Juniper (May 4, 2007)

Nice to meet ya!


----------



## foreignmusic (Mar 7, 2010)

Thank you, and nice to meet you, too! Montana has always held huge interest for me and someday I will visit again, if not live there : )


----------



## Juniper (May 4, 2007)

what part of Montana did you visit?


----------



## foreignmusic (Mar 7, 2010)

Had friends/family near Missoula back in the late 80's early 90's. We spent most vacations there while they were there, near somebody's lake.... greely? Seeley! Gosh, it's been a long time... Thanks for stirring the memoury box : ). It was the serenity that i remember liking so much. And the space.


----------

